# Question On Eyes & Thyroid Issues



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

I want to ask how long it took for peoples doctors to diagnose them with graves disease and how bad their eyes were before treatment was given. The symptomes of graves and how their eyes are after radiation or surgery and which is the best treatment for helping the eyes? Did people get keratoconjunctivitis, red veins etc... along with protruding eyes and redness/soreness?

Repost:

Hi,

I am 29 and have been having sore eyes for a few months and then one of my eyes started to protrude slightly, so my doc sent for blood test thinking its my thyroid. My first set of results were in 2011 in oct and showed tsh of 6.2 and t4 of 12. Then i had another test a few months later showing my tsh was 4.0. My most recent test a week ago shows my tsh as 2.5 and i was told this is normal and that my t4 or t3 doesnt need to be checked because of this, confused!?

I am in the uk and my eyes feel sore all the time but worried my doctor wont treat me in time to prevent graves disease. I have a bit of SLK (Superior limbic keratoconjunctivitis) appearing and worry as this all happened in a short space of time. Anyone have this and should steroids be avoided and what treatments are best, also i hear some were given prednisone but regretted taking it, can i ask why??

Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

There is no way to prevent Graves' Disease or the effects of Graves' Eye Disease if you have it (which not everyone with Graves' has serious eye issues). To know if you have Graves' Disease, you'll need to ask your doctor to run a FULL thyroid panel with antibodies. Once he has those results he can make a diagnosis.

If you have eye issues, especially if you have Graves' disease, do not smoke. Frankly, any type of eye problems are very irritated with smoking. If you do have Graves' disease, the best bet to help control the eye issues to get your thyroid levels under control; however, the eye disease is a disease of its own and you can have your thyroid levels under control, but still have issues.

Anyway, my advice would be as stated above and then go from there. Good luck to you!

Patti


----------

